

Raspberry Pi An ARM GNU/Linux box for $25. - gabamnml
http://www.raspberrypi.org/

======
tudorw
"We now have in excess of 100,000 confirmed orders for the Raspberry Pi
globally and can confirm that everyone who ordered before 18th April (i.e.
today!) will definitely receive their Raspberry Pi before the end of June
2012, whatever your existing order confirmation says!"

